# Windows -> Linux VNC



## swaters (Jul 21, 2003)

I setup the newest version of RealVNC on a Redhat variant of Linux (TAO). I started the server, and set the password. When I try to VNC into the Linux box from my Windows XP machine using both RealVNC and [email protected], I enter the password and the viewer comes up, but it is a blank screen and the cursor is an X. I've been entering x.x.x.x:1 into the viewer and the fact that it gets as far as it does makes me think there's just a small configuration setting I have to change on the Linux box. Thanks.


----------



## tsunam (Sep 14, 2003)

Do you use a router..or have a firewall on either box? if so vnc uses a port (which you can define which port), that needs to be open to allow a connection. That'd be the first thing I'd look into.


----------



## swaters (Jul 21, 2003)

No, they're both in the same LAN. I do know what you're talking about though because I VNC from the outside into this LAN using a port I opened in the firewall.


----------



## swaters (Jul 21, 2003)

Note: When trying to connect to the Linux box via [email protected] on the PC, I get an all gray background in the VNC Window with three selection boxes:

X Accept clipboard from viewers
X Send clipboard to viewers
X Send primary selection to viewers

Thought that might be of some use. Thanks.


----------



## 5mi11er (Aug 11, 2004)

Sounds like you're describing the X-windows test configuration screen. Is the X server setup properly? I've not had experience with VNC yet, I've planned to install it on my various boxes for a few months, so far I've done 0...

-Scott


----------



## swaters (Jul 21, 2003)

That's the problem, I'm not sure if I set-up the X-Server properly. At the prompt, I entered:

vncserver -geometry 800x600

That gave me a message that the server started successfully as session :1

Then I typed:

vncpasswd

I enterd my password and verified it at the prompts. I didn't make any other changes. Do I have to do something to vncconfig? Thanks.


----------

